# Premier Equine transport ltd



## Catieb (25 June 2022)

Has anyone used this horse transporter? Their address is in Cornwall and only a mobile number to contact them with. Are they genuine?  I’ve a pony coming from Southern Ireland supposedly stuck at border control Lough Foyle. Constantly being asked to transfer money.  Should have done my homework but didn’t about new uk rules.  Think I’ve been scammed 🤦‍♀️🙈


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 June 2022)

The only Premier Equine Transport I know of is based in the Wirral, not of much help, sorry!


----------



## Catieb (25 June 2022)

Thank you. Bit of a bummer being had.


----------



## Arzada (25 June 2022)

I'd give the Wirral Premier Equine Transport Ltd a ring 07749 594749. They may have some knowledge of your company with the exact same name. Have you had confirmation from the yard (not the transporter) that your pony has left?


----------



## Catieb (25 June 2022)

He’s supposed to be stuck at an equine holding facility due to needing more tests ie rabies vaccine, tape worm, once again to be checked by a vet and given the okay.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 June 2022)

Rabies vaccine?? Really?


----------



## SilverLinings (25 June 2022)

Why would a horse from Ireland need a rabies vaccine?! And tapeworm is already present in the UK horse population so hardly in import risk. The health reasons certainly sound dodgy.

I hope I am wrong OP, and that you get it sorted out quickly and smoothly.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (25 June 2022)

I would be making 100 per cent sure that your pony hasn't been picked up by some sort of scammer and is still safely in the hands of the seller? And what the heck is it doing stuck at Lough Foyle? Is it coming via Derry?  That would be an unusual route to bring a horse from Ireland to UK?


----------



## Bluewaves (25 June 2022)

There’s contact details for DAERA at Foyle Port on this page. Might not be anyone answering at weekend though.

https://www.daera-ni.gov.uk/sites/d...Northern Ireland Points of Entry listings.pdf


----------



## nagblagger (25 June 2022)

Don't know much about importing horses but since we have come out of the EU  dogs do need rabies vacs and tapeworm to go to Ireland, not to come back to UK, sounds like a scammer has picked up on this change unfortunately and tried to relate to horses.
 Google 'what you need to transport livestock IE' will give you the facts of what an equine needs to come to UK


----------



## nagblagger (25 June 2022)

Any news?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 June 2022)

IF the "Premier Equine" transporter is supposed to be based in Cornwall, might be worth posting on the Regional board on here??

I'm in Devon, and we have had a horse recently transported to our yard here from Cornwall and then back again a week later (t!ts-up loan - don't ask! Owner not pony). Our transporter(s) weren't these tho.

There IS a FB page called "The Nutty Nags" which covers the Westcountry and is probably the most used FB group for the area; might also be worth a post on there?? Just a thought. 

Something about all this is sounding fishy as a dead mackerel tbh ......... have to say. Hope you can get to the bottom of it all.


----------



## Catieb (11 July 2022)

It’s a scam!!  Can’t say anymore I’m just as sick as a parrot. Can’t believe I parted with so much money.  TSB say it’s the most elaborate scam they’ve come across. Do not deal with anything as Premier Equine Transport Ltd in Cornwall  https://premierequinetransportltd.com/ 
Tried the Wirral phone didn’t even ring. Not saying the Wirral are the same but the same website.  We live and learn. My soak away won’t be getting sorted any time soon😱🙈


----------



## Squeak (11 July 2022)

Catieb said:



			It’s a scam!!  Can’t say anymore I’m just as sick as a parrot. Can’t believe I parted with so much money.  TSB say it’s the most elaborate scam they’ve come across. Do not deal with anything as Premier Equine Transport Ltd in Cornwall  https://premierequinetransportltd.com/
Tried the Wirral phone didn’t even ring. Not saying the Wirral are the same but the same website.  We live and learn. My soak away won’t be getting sorted any time soon😱🙈
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear you’ve been scammed and hope you manage to get it sorted. When you’re able to would you update us so that we know what happened to be able to avoid it and make people aware?


----------



## Catieb (11 July 2022)

Once I hear back from TSB fraud I’ll post. But not hopeful at getting much if any of my money back. Could kick myself for being so stupid and taken in. Think it’s an international scam as well as British


----------



## Quigleyandme (11 July 2022)

So sorry to read that you’ve been scammed. Is the pony part of the scam as well? 
ETA I had a look at their website. There are quite a few clues/errors to suggest they are dodgy but I was specifically looking for them.


----------



## Catieb (11 July 2022)

Yes looks like.  I was sent X-rays, although should have listened to my friend who said 5 star vetting doesn’t need X-rays. Woman selling pony used photos of pony in Australia.  I kept googling the name given by her, Xerces,  couldn’t get anything. Only when I asked for screenshot of passport and googled sire did I notice a photo they’d used then whole bunch of the photos they’d used of a pony in Australia. Really elaborate scam. I usually use Eric Gillie but the seller wanted to use one she’s used before. Only when they kept saying he needed vaccinations etc been stopped at border from Ireland. Eventually after a shed load of money did I check with Gillie’s. Then it sank in I’d been scammed. So police due to contact me tomorrow and my bank looking into it. The main bulk of money transferred through BACS but not hopeful of getting any back. Very expensive lesson. I’m just very trusting but should have remembered what a friends husband said. Ex cop ex army “trust no one not even me!”   Was a pony Welsh D for grandchildren 🤦‍♀️🙈


----------



## Quigleyandme (11 July 2022)

So sorry. Just horrible for you and your grandchildren.


----------



## Catieb (11 July 2022)

Not nice for anyone so need to get them exposed so it doesn’t happen to anyone else. There is a pony called Xerces but I had another look at his X-rays and notice navicular in two feet


----------



## Catieb (11 July 2022)

Just they used photos of someone else’s pony and scammed money off me. Obviously a grey moment on my behalf which has cost me bucket loads of money


----------



## Arzada (11 July 2022)

Very sorry to read this Catieb. It sounds like quite an elaborate scam. Please don't be hard on yourself. Nice trusting people are being caught out all over the place. Hopefully TSB and the police can do something to help you but if not then stop others being conned.


----------



## webble (11 July 2022)

Catieb said:



			It’s a scam!!  Can’t say anymore I’m just as sick as a parrot. Can’t believe I parted with so much money.  TSB say it’s the most elaborate scam they’ve come across. Do not deal with anything as Premier Equine Transport Ltd in Cornwall  https://premierequinetransportltd.com/
Tried the Wirral phone didn’t even ring. Not saying the Wirral are the same but the same website.  We live and learn. My soak away won’t be getting sorted any time soon😱🙈
		
Click to expand...

The Wirral one is a different website and run by a friend of a friend, not a scammer


----------



## Wattsyk (30 July 2022)

Catieb said:



			Just they used photos of someone else’s pony and scammed money off me. Obviously a grey moment on my behalf which has cost me bucket loads of money
		
Click to expand...

Hi Catieb, I came across this thread while googling the transport company as there is a horse advertised in horse and hound this week that I enquired about and there were quite a few things in the message to me that didn’t seem quite right. They are obviously still trying to scam people and like you’ve said very elaborate texts. I can totally see how people would get taken in. I’ve tried reporting this advert to Horse and Hound but if you need any other details for your investigation, let me know. So sorry you’ve been scammed by these awful people whoever they are.


----------



## neddy man (30 July 2022)

The address in Truro is just on a modern estate of about 70 properties and you can't get street view on Google earth.  W which add is it? A check on companies house only shows the Wirral one, always worth a 2 minute check. yell.com gives another address  for p.e.t in Truro with a landline number, if you ring it use a different phone and maybe partner or Dad rings and just enquires about pricing to try and get info or give the details to your bank.


----------



## Catieb (31 July 2022)

Wattsyk said:



			Hi Catieb, I came across this thread while googling the transport company as there is a horse advertised in horse and hound this week that I enquired about and there were quite a few things in the message to me that didn’t seem quite right. They are obviously still trying to scam people and like you’ve said very elaborate texts. I can totally see how people would get taken in. I’ve tried reporting this advert to Horse and Hound but if you need any other details for your investigation, let me know. So sorry you’ve been scammed by these awful people whoever they are.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Wattsyk,
Many thanks for contacting me. My pal contacted Trading Standards and is investigating and I’ve contacted TSB fraud and Police Scotland who say there’s only a 5% chance of catching them. Could you let me know which week the advert is in Horse and Hound and the horse, please?  TSB said it was the most elaborate scam they’d come across. Again, thank you so much for contacting me.


----------



## Catieb (31 July 2022)

Catieb said:



			Hi Wattsyk,
Many thanks for contacting me. My pal contacted Trading Standards and is investigating and I’ve contacted TSB fraud and Police Scotland who say there’s only a 5% chance of catching them. Could you let me know which week the advert is in Horse and Hound and the horse, please?  TSB said it was the most elaborate scam they’d come across. Again, thank you so much for contacting me.
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed it’s this week’s edition


----------



## JoA (27 September 2022)

I've come back to this thread as there is another advert on h&h for a Welsh Section D for sale. I've reported it. The wording and approach to an enquiry is the same as one I enquired about in August - probably same as 'wattsyk'. The horse is different but same (or v similar) rider. I'm not saying the rider is implicated in this scam as these could be videos being used unknown to the rider. The horse advertised in H&H is the same as an advert in Free Ads 16 weeks ago and the wording for that advert is the same as wording I was sent via text to the August horse advertised in H&H. 
Basically, I am losing the will to live trying to find a horse and trusting people. Out of 5 enquiries I've had 1 genuine (horse not for me sadly), 1 unreturned call (left two messages), 2 scams and 1 when I got to speak to seller said he would call me back in the evening as too busy to talk at mo!! And no, he didn't call me back. 
But ...just a word of warning re scams. Can't believe it's been two Section D adverts! I don't know how you got on Catieb, but I feel for you.


----------



## CLA85 (3 October 2022)

Hi all,

 Haven’t posted on here in years, but just saw this and felt I had to. Just a warning, this scam is still active, on horse and hound and horsemart. It’s not just section D’s, I am hunting for a dressage horse.

So far I’ve managed to enquire about 2 separate horses, one in Ireland one in Germany, who turned out to be the same scam, different name, different number but definitely the same people! (Bloody typical!) (I can’t prove it but I surmise neither of the horses are actually for sale!)

 Just a warning, he has relatively realistic paperwork signed by an MRCVS, who isn’t real, and badly positioned but present X-rays which have the horses name on. To me on both of occasion’s it stunk of fraud, (I am a cynical old bugger! And I was able to prove it on both times.) But just a warning he’s very persistent.

Take care all, and happy horse hunting!!


----------

